
Trump legal wants IPs of anti-trump website visitors - edejong
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2017/aug/17/anti-trump-site-us-government-surveillance?CMP=Share_iOSApp_Other
======
HarryHirsch
So - what if the hosting company decides to hand over the data because the
higherups are very patriotic and find it distasteful that anyone would disrupt
the presidential inauguration? There is no law that prevents it, same as that
there's no law against refusing to host neonazi websites.

Why did we cheer when the skinheads lost their domain and webhost, and why do
we support the other hosting company in keeping their data away from the
government? In both cases it's private companies making their own laws, and
that is really worrying. When it comes to it, money will support only itself,
and there won't be public oversight.

~~~
RoyTyrell
> So - what if the hosting company decides to hand over the data because the
> higherups are very patriotic and find it distasteful that anyone would
> disrupt the presidential inauguration?

I don't understand the reasoning that prompted you to ask that question. This
issue is not that Dreamhost willingly handed the information over to the DoJ,
the issue is the government is trying to force them and Dreamhost doesn't want
to.

> In both cases it's private companies making their own laws, and that is
> really worrying

What do you propose? All companies and citizens have to ask the government
every time they make any kind of decision?

